# Ref; Eggnog



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 16, 2018)

I'm going to put this as a side dish as it's a beverage...

I've never made eggnog before, and I want to try it. The books I have on hand all have very complicated, needing 3-5 kinds of spirits eggnog and sound more like if I had a cup I'd be speaking Gibberish.

Any one here got a simple, inexpensive starter recipe? I just want to try and make it, I don't need any thing fancy, just some sort of tutorial to this!


----------



## Fgignac (Dec 17, 2018)

Here is the recipe I have been using for years. Nice and simple

6 eggs
1 cup sugar
1/2 tsp vanilla extract
1/4 tsp ground nutmeg
3/4 cup brandy
1/3 cup rum
2 cups whipping cream
2 cups milk

Beat the eggs for 2 or 3 minutes with an electric mixer at medium speed until very frothy. Gradually beat in the sugar, vanilla and nutmeg. Turn the mixer off and stir in the brandy, rum, whipping cream and milk Chill before serving. Sprinkle individual servings with more nutmeg. Makes about 2-1/2 quarts


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2018)

Hey Fgignac, that sounds like a great recipe!
Gonna copy & paste it!
Al


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 17, 2018)

Fgignac said:


> Here is the recipe I have been using for years. Nice and simple
> 
> 6 eggs
> 1 cup sugar
> ...


Thanks!

I assume eggnog is safe to consume because the spirits kill the nasties?


----------



## Fgignac (Dec 17, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Hey Fgignac, that sounds like a great recipe!
> Gonna copy & paste it!
> Al



I've tried several, and this is the one I keep coming back to. Enjoy



TomKnollRFV said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I assume eggnog is safe to consume because the spirits kill the nasties?



It's actually quite rare for eggs to be contaminated with salmonela. I have eaten a lot of raw eggs and have never had a problem. That being said, now that I have a sous-vide cooker I just pasteurize them to be completely certain they are safe. Here's the recommended procedure for pasteurizing whole eggs in the shells.

 - Place eggs in water bath at 135*, no bad needed
 - Cook eggs for at least 1h15
 - Place eggs in ice bath for 20 minutes
 - Pasteurized eggs are still liquid, but have a cloudy white and will still "behave" like raw eggs
 - Pasteurized eggs will keep in the refrigerator for at least 3 weeks

You could also find a recipe for cooked eggnog. I have done that in the past but found it was more trouble than I was willing to go to.


----------



## Fgignac (Dec 17, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Hey Fgignac, that sounds like a great recipe!
> Gonna copy & paste it!
> Al



I have also tried it with different types and quantities of spirits. But this mix of rum and brandy is my favorite


----------



## tropics (Dec 17, 2018)

Don't put in the spirit of x-mas pass 
Bad Santa made me do that
Richie
Recipes sound good with the pasteurized eggs


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 17, 2018)

Well I like a Sous Vide, but I'm sure I can figure out some thing! I need to pick up the Brandy though!

Since I suspect the amount of Brandy I'll use will leave a fair bit left, and it's bad I need to ask living in a state where we make Brandy Old Fashions..

Can I use a cherry Brandy or definitely stick to a non flavoured one?


----------



## tropics (Dec 17, 2018)

I would say unflavored
Richie


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 17, 2018)

tropics said:


> I would say unflavored
> Richie


Good Call...

For the rum, I take it we go with the standard spiced rum or do you guys mean dark? I always assume spiced but you never know!


----------



## tropics (Dec 17, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Good Call...
> 
> For the rum, I take it we go with the standard spiced rum or do you guys mean dark? I always assume spiced but you never know!



I would keep it light so as to not make the egg nog look like a chocolate JMHO
Richie


----------



## Fgignac (Dec 17, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Can I use a cherry Brandy or definitely stick to a non flavoured one?



I've only ever used plain, but hey, give it a try and let me know how it turns out ;)



TomKnollRFV said:


> For the rum, I take it we go with the standard spiced rum or do you guys mean dark? I always assume spiced but you never know!



I've used light and dark, both are fine. But I have never used spiced. Might have to try that this year


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 17, 2018)

Fgignac said:


> I've only ever used plain, but hey, give it a try and let me know how it turns out ;)
> 
> 
> 
> I've used light and dark, both are fine. But I have never used spiced. Might have to try that this year


I guess as always I'll volunteer my self to be a guinea pig! I'll get the goods this week, well Good, we got every thing else year round but I'll be picking up some Brandy then!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2018)

Fgignac said:


> I've tried several, and this is the one I keep coming back to. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I wish I would have had my Sous Vide back in my days of eating raw eggs & pumping Iron!!!

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 17, 2018)

Simple Eggnog:
Glass of Milk, add two eggs, spoon of sugar, 1/2 tsp vanilla extract. Beat the froth out of it.
If you want booze, add it.

When I was a baby, I was fed a lot of this by orders of the Doctor. It was to get milk and egg protein in my skinny little butt.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 17, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Simple Eggnog:
> Glass of Milk, add two eggs, spoon of sugar, 1/2 tsp vanilla extract. Beat the froth out of it.
> If you want booze, add it.
> 
> When I was a baby, I was fed a lot of this by orders of the Doctor. It was to get milk and egg protein in my skinny little butt.


Man if a doctor told folk to do that now I bet he'd get sued!


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 17, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Man if a doctor told folk to do that now I bet he'd get sued!



In 1950, things were different....
And raw eggs weren't scary.

But shotters were! Danged needles the size of framing nails, attached to glass syringes that were instruments of pain. Held by sadists. RUN! :eek:

But worse was the Dentist. That hack was downright evil!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 19, 2018)

Fgignac said:


> I've tried several, and this is the one I keep coming back to. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Since you seem to know your stuff here..Now I lack a SV, so this has been rolling around my noggin..

If I put my smoker at 135f, and I put them in for an hour <no smoke, just for heating at that low temp> does it pasteurize them?

I'd put them in of course in a bowl of water.


----------



## Fgignac (Dec 19, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Since you seem to know your stuff here..Now I lack a SV, so this has been rolling around my noggin..
> 
> If I put my smoker at 135f, and I put them in for an hour <no smoke, just for heating at that low temp> does it pasteurize them?
> 
> I'd put them in of course in a bowl of water.



As long as you are able to maintain the water temperature at 135* for 1h15 they should be pasteurized. I have no idea if you will be able to do that by using your smoker though. You would have to do a test run to find out. Air and water transfer heat in very different ways.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 19, 2018)

Fgignac said:


> As long as you are able to maintain the water temperature at 135* for 1h15 they should be pasteurized. I have no idea if you will be able to do that by using your smoker though. You would have to do a test run to find out. Air and water transfer heat in very different ways.


Well..as it turns out we just decided to buy the Sous Vide.

My dad got it for 64 bucks, the Instant Pot one, so I guess you could say he did pretty darn well on that at Kohls!


----------



## Fgignac (Dec 20, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Well..as it turns out we just decided to buy the Sous Vide.
> 
> My dad got it for 64 bucks, the Instant Pot one, so I guess you could say he did pretty darn well on that at Kohls!



Nice

You should enjoy the SV. It's a great tool to have in the kitchen


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 20, 2018)

Fgignac said:


> Nice
> 
> You should enjoy the SV. It's a great tool to have in the kitchen


Not to mention compact. I can't wait to get some nice fish and sous vide it with smoked salt and some cracked pepper all over it...but the eggs will be the trial run as it were.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 20, 2018)

First yeah they really can make bad eggs. The best eggs for this are fresh. When I had layers I always cracked eggs into a bowl first, its cheap insurance. As for salamella, I can't name you one person to ever have concocted the disease, can you? When I do meet someone I may re-evaluate my stance.

Now speaking of Nogg! I make all kinds of cold weather festive hot punches! Hot lemonade and cherry vodka? All coffee drinks? Hot Chocolates? Hot cider with red hots and rum? Hot buttered rum? Cherry Bounce? I even make buttered beer from Harry Potter fame! BUT of all the seasons drinks, Nogg is the best know and most widely accepted. After years of testing, this is my best recipe as of now (I do reserve the right to continue testing though).

NOGG!!
*Ingredients:*
8 eggs separated
1/3 cup captain morgan
1/3 cup cognac
4 cups heavy whipping cream
4 cups whole milk
3/4 cup sugar
1 tablespoon nutmeg and/or cinnamon 
*Directions:*
Separate the eggs (yolk and white) Set the white aside. Mix yolks well, gradually adding the cream, milk, and sugar. Get back to the egg white and whip it until "soft peaks" form. Fold the white into the rest. Gradually add the alcohol. Either add nutmeg right away, or sprinkle on top later. AGE overnite if possible in refrigerator. 

You can warm it in a chafing dish, its good in breakfast coffee, and if there is no better way you can think of, its great with Christmas cookies (or without). This year I even attempted something new with it. I made mini cream puffs (puff pastry) and used homemade eggnog pudding (custard) to fill them with. Needless to say the little old ladies wiped them out immediately before moving to the brandied rum cake. LOL

Listen, never change a recipe with  fake milk, fake butter, fake sugar, and egg beaters. Its gonna suck. First its only once a year, second think of your guests who are not an old grandpa like you and third if you must just take a small cup of the good stuff. It's better than the whole punch bowl of crap!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 20, 2018)

Well I got Captain Morgans Spiced Rum and Vanilla Brandy..

Now I can't decide which recipe to follow yeesh!

Oh and I never met any one who had Salmonella either; I just merely read about people who have...and every time I do, I also realize they manage to ignore any food laws. One guy got it..but he also ate raw pork. So..I just assume the stupidity factor explains the salmonella occuring!


----------



## Fgignac (Dec 21, 2018)

I do know someone who got it, and salmonella is no joke. However, that person raises chickens as a hobby and he's pretty sure he got it from contact with chicken feces and not from improper food safety. He was very VERY sick though. Hospitalized for over a week and lost a bunch of weight that he has yet to get back (this was over a year ago).

The occurrence of salmonella in eggs is very rare. As I said, I have probably eaten hundreds of raw eggs in my life with no ill effect. But seeing as how I have the means to pasteurize my eggs, I now do it. It's a small and easy step for extra safety.

Both recipes you have are similar. Here's how I would compare them at first glance:

 - The recipe I use has more eggs and more sugar, making it a little richer and sweeter
 - Both recipes have equal parts milk and heavy cream, which is the ideal ratio in my opinion. Don't skimp on the cream, it is definitely worth it
 - Both recipes use a mix of brandy and rum (cognac is essentially the same thing as brandy, but from a specific region of France)
 - Foamheart's recipe has less alcohol in it, making it more "everyone" friendly. The alcohol in there really adds a nice depth to it. When my sister was pregnant I had made some nog just for her that was non-alcoholic using rum extract flavor. I was actually pretty good, but not nearly as good as the real thing. My version has a nice bite to it. I would imagine that Foamheart's recipe is much more mellow, but with those great flavors still in there.
 - My recipe has vanilla in it. I really like the vanilla in my nog, but be warned, it is VERY easy to overdo. When in doubt, put less and add more as necessary.
 - Foamheart beats the egg whites before adding them to the nog. This makes for a very light, airy, and frothy nog. Whereas mine will be more thick and heavy.

Conclusion:

I don't think you can go wrong with either recipe. It really comes down to personal preference on texture and intensity of flavor. You might have to make several small batches of to test and tweak to your liking (shucks right? :p). One years I did the 12 days of eggnog trying to perfect my recipe before the family christmas party. Sometimes you've just gotta take one (or several) for the team... in the name of science ;)

Other notes:

 - I agree 100% with making ahead and "aging" overnight in the fridge. Makes for a much better final product.
 - I have actually never tried warm nog (other than in coffee). Always just drank it cold. Warm nog actually sounds pretty good. I'm going to have to try that.

Eggnog hack:

 - If ever you feel the need to make the richest eggnog known to man. We're talking ludicrous richness here. Use ONLY egg yokes. you need 2 yokes to replace 1 whole egg. So instead of 6 eggs, 12 egg yokes. This stuff is stupidly rich


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 21, 2018)

Copied them both, Going to have to try them this week I think.... Thx guys. Likes


----------



## zwiller (Dec 21, 2018)

Fgignac said:


> One years I did the 12 days of eggnog trying to perfect my recipe before the family christmas party. Sometimes you've just gotta take one (or several) for the team... in the name of science ;)



LOL!  I do the same thing, scale a batch down and do several.  Tasting as I go helps and smelling ingredients near the dish before adding too.  

I agree with the risk being small but pasteurizing eliminates the risk and marries the flavor.  Win win in my book.  Do you guys suggest the warming actually ruins it?  There's the risk of curdling but I can't imagine the taste is affected.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm going to have to flip a coin to see which I make this weekend!

In actuality I'll ask my dad which one they grew up with and make the one closer to that style. I've only ever known storebought, but since I am making it for the relatives as well, knowing their preferences will be important.


----------



## Fgignac (Dec 21, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Do you guys suggest the warming actually ruins it?  There's the risk of curdling but I can't imagine the taste is affected.



It shouldn't curdle as long as the temperature remains below 135*. I pasteurize eggs at 135* and they remain 100% liquid. The proteins in eggs start to solidify around 140* or 142* if memory serves me correctly. I put eggnog in hot coffee without problem. I think warm nog might be tasty. I'll be trying it.



TomKnollRFV said:


> I've only ever known storebought



I believe you, sir, are in for a treat ;)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 21, 2018)

Fgignac said:


> It shouldn't curdle as long as the temperature remains below 135*. I pasteurize eggs at 135* and they remain 100% liquid. The proteins in eggs start to solidify around 140* or 142* if memory serves me correctly. I put eggnog in hot coffee without problem. I think warm nog might be tasty. I'll be trying it.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you, sir, are in for a treat ;)


Hey I can pasteurize eggs for eggnog in advance, can I not? I might do a batch tonight <Pasteurizing> and then make egg nog tommorrow when I hot smoke my bacon :)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 21, 2018)

And I made a batch following Fgignac's recipe after my dad said he likes it thicker. I guess they had it a few times when he was younger <He had one of those giant families so when they had relatives over alot of folk who only liked things a certain way>

We're going to switch nutmeg for half cinnamon/half penzy baking spice and a splash more vanila for x-mas. Then I'll also have to make Kevin's. I sort of want to make french toast with this stuff now! Uh oh!


----------



## Fgignac (Dec 22, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Hey I can pasteurize eggs for eggnog in advance, can I not? I might do a batch tonight <Pasteurizing> and then make egg nog tommorrow when I hot smoke my bacon :)



Sure. Pasteurized eggs can be kept for 3 weeks in the refrigerator


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 22, 2018)

Fgignac said:


> Sure. Pasteurized eggs can be kept for 3 weeks in the refrigerator


No Kidding huh?

We eat alot of eggs so I doubt I'll ever get to test that! LOL!


----------



## Braz (Dec 22, 2018)

Made this today, Fgignac's recipe. I increased the rum to equal the brandy amount, at SWMBO's request. Very good nog and it will get saved into the recipe book for sure.
I had a little problem with the pasteurization of the eggs, though. I did them in the S/V at 135 for 1.25 hr. but they ended up with the whites being partially cooked. I strained them through a sieve to separate the cooked bits and then added a couple more eggs to make up for the loss. I looked on the interwebs and it seems most recipes for egg pasteurization call for 140 degrees for 5 minutes. Thoughts?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 22, 2018)

Braz said:


> Made this today, Fgignac's recipe. I increased the rum to equal the brandy amount, at SWMBO's request. Very good nog and it will get saved into the recipe book for sure.
> I had a little problem with the pasteurization of the eggs, though. I did them in the S/V at 135 for 1.25 hr. but they ended up with the whites being partially cooked. I strained them through a sieve to separate the cooked bits and then added a couple more eggs to make up for the loss. I looked on the interwebs and it seems most recipes for egg pasteurization call for 140 degrees for 5 minutes. Thoughts?



I saw that as well, but I did Fgignac's method <though we actually ended up pulling them out after an hour>.

I've noticed there's a few little bits that remind me of tapioca. I'm not going to mess about. I've researched more after seeing the temps and the reasoning for the 140f is that it only takes a few minutes at such a temp to do the Bacteria in...HOWEVER...

The Yolk after 5 minutes isn't remotely heated to this temperature. There's articles about it that go into more details, but it's always a risk. The white should appear cloudly, but still as if raw though Braz. Maybe try reducing the temp to 1322f and see what happens? Just wondering if it heated it up a bit above 135f.

Right now the batch I'll make for the relatives will definitely get a touch more vanilla and swap the nutmeg for a baking spice blend.


----------



## Fgignac (Dec 23, 2018)

Braz said:


> I had a little problem with the pasteurization of the eggs, though. I did them in the S/V at 135 for 1.25 hr. but they ended up with the whites being partially cooked.



This hasn't happened to me. I always get cloudy, but still liquid egg whites. Did you put them in an ice bath right out of the SV? My only theory would be that the extra time (1h25 instead if 1h15) might have made the difference. And if you didn't ice bath the eggs, your cooking time might actually have been longer than that. Eggs are both temp AND time sensitive so, in this case, you probably want to heat them for the minimum necessary time.

That's just an opinion though, because I haven't had this issue so I'm not really sure.



Braz said:


> I looked on the interwebs and it seems most recipes for egg pasteurization call for 140 degrees for 5 minutes. Thoughts?



I have also seen this method. But I suspect that it would produce partially curdled whites. Eggs are very temperature sensitive and a couple of degrees can make a big difference. This page has a great comparison of eggs cooked at different temps. It is also where I got the info for pasteurizing them.

http://douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html#Poultry_and_Eggs


----------



## Braz (Dec 23, 2018)

Thanks for that link. Looks to be a very informative site.

Just to clarify, I pulled the eggs after 1hr 15min and then put them in a cold water bath for 20 min. Question: do you start with the eggs in cold water or bring the water up to 135 before adding the eggs? I added them to already heated water.

If it were totally up to me I wouldn't even bother with pasteurization for eggnog but my wife is something of a "nervous Nellie" about such things.


----------



## Fgignac (Dec 23, 2018)

I have always put them in once the water is up to temp. Don't really know what else to suggest. Sorry

Though for the highest level of safety you could go for a fully cooked egg nog


----------



## devildawg (Dec 23, 2018)

Fgignac said:


> Here is the recipe I have been using for years. Nice and simple
> 
> 6 eggs
> 1 cup sugar
> ...



I used a version of this yesterday and got compliments. I used a dozen yolks only. Not overly strong but you knew the alcohol was in there. Good Recipe


----------



## Fgignac (Dec 23, 2018)

devildawg said:


> I used a version of this yesterday and got compliments. I used a dozen yolks only. Not overly strong but you knew the alcohol was in there. Good Recipe



All yolkes... Nice!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 23, 2018)

I sort of want to add a dash of maple extract in...

Ever done that Fgi or Kevin?


----------



## Fgignac (Dec 24, 2018)

I'm Canadian.... maple extract is an abomination

I would try replacing part of the sugar with maple syrup or maple sugar. I can't say I have ever tried that. I have made it with coconut sugar before which made for interesting results.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 24, 2018)

Fgignac said:


> I'm Canadian.... maple extract is an abomination
> 
> I would try replacing part of the sugar with maple syrup or maple sugar. I can't say I have ever tried that. I have made it with coconut sugar before which made for interesting results.




As it turns out..I do have some maple syrup, maybe I'll reduce sugar to 3/4 cup, add in a 1/3 maple syrup.


----------



## Fgignac (Dec 24, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> As it turns out..I do have some maple syrup, maybe I'll reduce sugar to 3/4 cup, add in a 1/3 maple syrup.



Good man ;)

Let me know how it turns out!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 24, 2018)

Fgignac said:


> Good man ;)
> 
> Let me know how it turns out!



The boozey flavour is a bit more noticable. I guess it wasn't really worth the Maple syrup ..which makes me sad, I'm almost out!

Thinking if you used actual maple sugar it would be great. <I also sort of think I coulda just added maple extract still! :P>


----------

